# Need Fiberglass supplies



## SlingShaft (Apr 25, 2010)

I need some matting and resin toreplace theentire floor in my 20 foot Center Console boat......Need to know where is the best place to go (bang for the buck!).

Thanks,

Slingshaft


----------

